# Maserati 3200 GT BiTurbo Jet Black paint correction detailers nightmare !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

This Maserati was done at such a short notice , it was Australia day here in Melbourne ,Australia ( Public Holidays )!

Last Wednesday !

I got a call the previous day by this client who originally had his car booked in with another detailer who declined his offer because according to the client was very busy !

He told me that he wanted the car ready before Saturday as there was a Maserati meet so he wanted it to look immaculate ! He said that the Maserati was in good condition ( don't they all say that !) Boy was I in for a surprise not only was the car badly scratched it was neglected due to bad washing techniques from the previous owner ( car wash brooms were used and it showed :doublesho

I told my client that these types of jobs take from two to three and sometimes four days, he said if I could do it in one day I said I will do my very best . Well my very best ended me working from 9am Wednesday 26th January till Thursday 27th January 4am . This job has teached me a lesson is to never except jobs unless it is inspected first :devil::wall:

On the positive side I was feed for the whole 20 hours that I worked on the car .This is one of those jobs that I dreaded doing as it prolonged itself to the second day with only two hours sleep :wall:

I had another big job ahead of me the same day and it was another Jet Black Car !

Anyway enough of the babble on my behalf and on with the paint correction work .

Please excuse some poor quality photos as it was 4am :wall::wall:

The usual snow foam and clay was done prior to paint correction !










50/50 bonnet



















50/50 drivers door




























Another 50/50 shot of the bonnet :wall:



















And this is how bad the scratches were :doublesho



















20 hours work over two days 

This is the end result ! LSP Swissvax Crystal Rock one layer !























































LED BOOMERANG TAIL LIGHTS 



















Some interior shots



















Back to reflection shots




























Bloody dust :wall: None before where did come from 



















Thanks to all for reading

Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next








[/SIZE][/SIZE]*


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Fantastic work! Now you've learned a new lesson, jaja.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Hats off Mario!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Brilliant work. I hope the customer gave you a cash bonus!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Yum! you should of put the pics on disc for the customer to see just how bad it was swirled, geez louise.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Mario, well worth the graft:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work... gotta love those rear lights!


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful! cant believe i missed it 

Jet Black = Mario's Favorite colour to correct LMAO jkz

Looking forward to the thread on the Alfa *I think it will suprise alot of people *


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice to see the earlier model with the boomerang lights. :thumb:


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

I love them cars,and the 4200 after it. Was going to buy one,but running it every day would have been impossible on my 60 mile commute. Fantastic job with it,well done,thats commitment!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

hey mario another great job...:thumb:

What was the lighting at the door?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

F. Premens said:


> Fantastic work! Now you've learned a new lesson, jaja.


Thanks mate :thumb:

I certainly have learned a new lesson never again or my wife will divorce me


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Hats off Mario!


Thanks Mike ,

Again, pity I didn't have an SLR the photos would have come up even better 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Brilliant work. I hope the customer gave you a cash bonus!


Thanks GSVHammer,

No he didn't give me a cash bonus but he did give me food and drinks to keep my stamina 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

grayfox said:


> Yum! you should of put the pics on disc for the customer to see just how bad it was swirled, geez louise.


Mate , didn't need to put any pics on disc as he was there watching me work until the early hours on the next day :wall::wall:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work Mario, well worth the graft:thumb:


Thanks Nick ,

I'm glad you think so :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> stunning work... gotta love those rear lights!


Thanks Mat,

Yes, those rear tail lights makes the car look sexy :argie:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Beautiful! cant believe i missed it
> 
> Jet Black = Mario's Favourite colour to correct LMAO jkz
> 
> Looking forward to the thread on the Alfa *I think it will suprise alot of people *


Thanks Mitch ,

How could you  Black my favourite colour :lol:

Soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

__D5__ said:


> Nice to see the earlier model with the boomerang lights. :thumb:


Yes, I prefer this model than the 4200 GT IMHO !
The rear LED's Boomerang Tail Lights set this car apart :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Daryl_mk4coupe said:


> I love them cars,and the 4200 after it. Was going to buy one,but running it every day would have been impossible on my 60 mile commute. Fantastic job with it,well done,that's commitment!


Thanks Daryl_mk4coupe ,

I love them as well and still prefer them to the 4200 !
I just like the shape of the tail lights it just adds so much class to the shape of the car !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Very Nice :thumb:


Thanks Rui :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spiros said:


> hey mario another great job...:thumb:
> 
> What was the lighting at the door?


Thanks Spiros :thumb:

I think the lighting at the door was either halogen spot lights or my LED FLOOD LIGHT ?

Not sure mate I was too tired to pay attention !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for your kind comments :thumb:


----------

